# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Parent-Child dimension but with multiple levels

## joozh

Hi,

This is about the example Foodmart database that comes with Analysis Servcies... *The approach used for creating the accounts dimension* (in the example database) is basically what I am referring to but the difference is that in my case I have multiple levels rather than just 2 levels (as in the example). Let me explain this more:

The example database has 2 levels in the underlying table and each "non-root" record points to a parent. I want to use the same approach but in a case where I have more than 2 levels... A chart of accounts (used in Accounting systems) is the best example that I can think of.

Can someone please guide me how I can achieve this and be able to use the parent-child dimension making apporach. Really urgent and am posting this after applying all that I could think of and after going through many hours of research on the web   :Embarrassment:  


Please let me know if this requires more elaboration. Many thanks in advance for your help.

----------

